# Dordogne/Bordeaux touring ideas



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, after our weekend at the Amboise brass band festival in a couple of weeks, we have decided to head south and explore the Dordogne region and work our way to Bordeaux, maybe having a few days on the coast before heading North again.
Would welcome any suggestions of places to stay or visit  

Steve (Tubby) B


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve. I hope you have a pleasant weekend at Amboise. We did a similar route 2 years ago...

Amboise
Oradour sur Glane - matyred village
Cognac - famous for Cognac
Sarlat - walled town on the Dordogne
Rocamadour - houses, churches, shops built into cliff face
Bordeaux
Anglet, just N of Biarritz, on the Atlantic coast, surfing beaches...

Hey, if you get this far, why not pop into Spain. We did, along the southern edge of the Pyrenees, then up through Andorra. Check motor insurance for inclusion of Andorra!!

We also did a large aire on the Med. 
Then up to Millau, famous for the viaduct. Nice town.
Carcassonne - walled town
Gradually worked way back up France.

Good luck!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

For £2.99 you can buy a guide of the area >here<

peedee


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Steve. I hope you have a pleasant weekend at Amboise. We did a similar route 2 years ago...
> 
> Amboise
> Oradour sur Glane - matyred village
> ...


And between Oradour sur Glane and Rocamadour is Parc Verger, where you can take a break and enjoy the discount for MHFacts members. You will be very welcome.

Di


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We've just come back from that region.

Agree with @UncleNorm.

There's a free aire at Oradour sur Glane, but only go there if you are interested in the WWII 'village of the martyrs' the new town is nothing special.

Sarlat, we stayed at camping les Perrieres - heated pool, sauna and free wi-fi walking distance from town, though it's quite steep on the way back.

There's a nice looking aire by the river in Eyzies-de-tayac, which would make a good base for exploring the trogladyte villages along the river.

We then headed out to the iLe d'Oleron for some sun and sand. very bike-friendly (flat with loads of cycle ways). However, it's not particularly motorhome-friendly - I think there are only a couple of aires, and wildcamping is prohibited. 

We stayed on a site up by saint-denis, which has a few restaurants around the marina.

Morph.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the excellent suggestions  
Not gonna bother with Spain on this trip Norm, only got 3 weeks and just fancy chilling a bit. We did Carcasonne, Millau and gorges du tarn on our last trip, all great but feel the need to explore somewhere different this time. Sarlat area sounds (and looks) nice so we'll def look at sites suggested.
I do like bike friendly places but being a bit of a strange animal I prefer to have a few hills involved 8O 

A plan is taking shape, cheers guys!


----------



## frankhanna (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Steve

I am just back from tripping round France. Two of my very favourite sites are in your range. Firstly there is a beautiful little site right on the bank of the Dordogne in a town called Sainte Foy Le Grande. The site is Campsite De La Bastide and the co ordinates are 44.844781, 0.224761 and the telephone is (0)5-57461384. It is run by a lovely British couple, Bob and Brenda and their son Peter. I have been there twice and am going back in a few months time. They will treat you well. By the way pitch number 26 is the best.

About 80 miles south of here in the Gers region of Gascony is another great site in a villige calle La Romieu. Co ordinates are 43.983611, 0.501333 and the campsite is called Camp Le Florence tel number is (0) 562 28 1561. There are two lovely restaurants in the village just 4 minutes walk from the site and the surrounding countryside is fabulous.

Hope this is helpful.

Frank Hanna


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When you are passing through the Charante, check out the Pineau des Charantes vineyards and farms. You are encouraged to stay free as long as you buy a few bottles. It's a very pleasant tipple and a small price to pay for some gorgeous countryside.

Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

raynipper said:


> When you are passing through the Charante, check out the Pineau des Charantes vineyards and farms. You are encouraged to stay free as long as you buy a few bottles. It's a very pleasant tipple and a small price to pay for some gorgeous countryside.
> 
> Ray.


The only trouble with buying bottles of Pineau that far south is that they never seem to be intact by the time I reach the channnel.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Buy them by the case Tony.

My mother at 90 used to sink one bottle a week thinking it was Croft Original.

Ray.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

You guys really are making my job a lot easier  
Fantastic sounding sites Frank!
And Ray, one of our favourite pastimes in France is wine tasting (and buying) we never seem to come back without at least 100 bottles (records 180), so will def have a look at your suggestion.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

We have recently come back from that area. See my website below for aires and campsites we stayed on.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

dragonfly said:


> And between Oradour sur Glane and Rocamadour is Parc Verger, where you can take a break and enjoy the discount for MHFacts members. You will be very welcome.
> 
> Di


Hi Di, I've Emailed Parc Verger about availability and costs for staying there for a night or 2 after the Amboise weekend, if we do stop will look out for you,
Steve.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

The rough (flexible) plan so far is to head for Parc Verger after Amboise (with possible o/night stop en-route), then camping la butte near Sarlat for a few days, along Dordogne to camping de la bastide at Ste Foy la Grande for a bit. Then towards Bordeaux region with a poss stop at camping municipal La Passerelle at St Julien en born.

Things may change as I am still not able to drive after a little accident last week, so Mrs will be doing most of driving at first, we will have to see how things go as she is waiting for hip replacement and finds driving uncomfy for long periods, so plan may change. Thats the beauty of motorhomes eh? Make it up as you go along  

I have a feeling I should be okay after the weekend but at present am still on crutches 8O - Thanks for help in planning trip hope to see some of you along the way or in the future.
Steve.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I think everyone should visit Oradour sur glane at least once.
I found the place to be so moving, and the exhibition is excellent - very informative and well done.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, it was a spiffing trip!
We did indeed call at Oradour Sur Glane and concur with others comments, I could hardly speak whilst walking (limping) around and found it very eerie and moving.

Park Verger was our next stop, what a lovelylittle site, spotlessly clean and well maintained, shall definately call back in the future!

Also stopped at the Ste Foye de la Grande site, again a nice site, weather was a bit dull one day so we had a drive to local vineyards to taste/buy a few tipples. Excellent! Thoroughly reccomend anyone in that neck of the woods to call at 'Grand Montet', tasted all 4 wines on offer - all delicious, particularly the clairet an excquisite fruity light red.
All bottles were less than 5 euros! So a few cases were bought.

We then headed for the coast south of Bordeaux stopping at the Lous Serrots site at Contis plage. Nice site with loads of cycling trails around.
Next stop was Ile de Re which was not the best idea as it was bank holiday and heaving! Will pick our dates better next time.
Then called back at the Loire region and Ile d'offard at Saumur, a really nice spot and scene of more wine tasting - sparkling wines mainly mmm yummy. Then it was time to make our way Northwards and back towards Blighty with the van loaded down with plenty of liquid reminders of a 'good trip'.
Steve.


----------

